# 50 year old models !!!!



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

These 1/48 scale Aurora models were stored in the family's home attic for over FIFTY years!!!

The collection of some eighty plus models were contained in cardboard boxes which basically crumbled after removing them. The models span the eras from WWI until roughly the demise of the B-58 Hustler bomber. The WWI era plane models suffered the most in the fifty year time lapse.

They were all in relatively fantastic shape but extremely dusty and dirty. What was surprizing is that the few models that did have some parts missing, there were parts available to make replacement copies from.

I constructed and painted these models way back in the late 50s and early 60s. The only two biplanes with serious decal problems are the de Havilland DH-4D "The Flaming Coffin" and a soon-to-be photographed de Havilland DH-10 "Amiens" bomber when I finish reconstructing it. The top wing had been dislodged and some struts were missing.

Aurora included in these WWI biplane kits a little diorama-like plastic patch of 'airfield' complete with wheel chocks,tie-down ropes and one or two official personnel. That was a nice touch to highlight the models. 


The planes are as follows:

French SPAD 13C1









British Sopwith SE-5 "Scout Experimental"











French Nieuport II "Bebe" wih rockets




















USA Curtis JN-4D "Flying Jenny"








]




German Fokker DVII













British de Havilland DH-4 "The Flaming Coffin" with rear facing gunner


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Aurora's best airplane kits were their WWI collection. Nobody that I remember took their WWII and newer stuff very seriously.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I remember that collection and bought three or four of them--they were really great model kits for a young modeler.

I had the Sopwith Triplane, the Neiuport, Fokker DR 1, and maybe one other I can't remember.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now THERE are some classics!!

I still have the 1975 release of that Nieuport in my to-build pile.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I need the eindekker to finish my collection


----------

